# Schaller Locking Tuners



## noodles (Nov 23, 2005)

I now have absolutely no reason to ever buy a set of Spertzels ever again. I got seven of them in black chrome for my Jackson Stars, and they were a perfect drop in replacement for the Gotoh minis that were on there. Popped out the old ones, popped on the new ones.

They have a wider ratio than Spertzels, so the tuners aren't so touchy when you're trying to make that string just a little bit sharper. They're shorter, so the string angle increases over the nut, giving me more punch and sustain. Every thing about them feels solid. Since they're minis, the footprint is much smaller than a Spertzel, too.

FYI: If you like big strings, beware. I use a .060 on the bottom, and it took some persuading to make it fit. With Spertzels, you can drop the locking post out of the bottom and drill out the hole. The locking posts appear to be spring loaded on the Schallers, so I'm not sure how to widen the hole without damaging the top of the post.

I'll try to post some pics tonight. They look really sharp and work great.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 23, 2005)

Let me know if you figure out a way to drill out the hole, cuz I'm interested in locking tuners for both of my guitars, but use a 65 on my 7-string's low A.

...maybe I'll just replace the top 6 tuners for now...or use 6 of one kind and one of something else (since it's a 6/1 headstock anyways).


----------



## dpm (Jan 20, 2006)

The Schaller locking knobs are attached pretty much permanently during manufacture. You can get them off but they're damn hard to get back on and are never the same again, so don't try 
These are the best locking heads


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 20, 2006)

I need to get a set of these for my Washburn. While I won't be replacing the Sperzels on my Jackson, the Schallers are enough better that I'll use them going forward...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 20, 2006)

I use a .70 for my low B so if there was a way to drill them out then I'd probably get a couple sets.


----------



## dpm (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll try to look into that next week, please remind me if I don't reply.


----------



## noodles (Jan 20, 2006)

I've noticed that the low B is getting easier to install with every string change, so I'm attributing the first time to break-in woes. Division has a show Saturday, and I'll probably change my strings after that (two shows and three practices are about the limit for the way I punish strings). I'll try experimenting with some bigger stuff to find the upper limits of what the tuning peg can accept.


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 20, 2006)

Hmm. We'll both be playing on strings we used Tuesday. Danger, Will Robinson!


----------



## noodles (Jan 20, 2006)

Maybe we'll both break an A.


----------



## dpm (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey, guess what? I forgot to check....


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 27, 2006)

That's OK, we forgot to remind you.


----------



## dpm (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, I remembered to take a look at the Schallers we have in stock. This particular batch won't even fit a .052 through the holes!! Schaller's consistency and quality control is getting pretty sad.
The good news is that the spring loaded pin has a lot of downward travel which means it should be no problem to drill out the holes.


----------



## noodles (Feb 2, 2006)

dpm said:


> Well, I remembered to take a look at the Schallers we have in stock. This particular batch won't even fit a .052 through the holes!!



The first time I strung up my seven with Schallers, it took about fifteen minutes of fiddling around to get the .060 through the post. Ever since then, I've had absolutely no problems. I think it has something to do with the locking post getting in the way, until the string keeps it pushed out of the way for a while.


----------



## dpm (Feb 2, 2006)

Nah. I was pushing the locking post down from one side with a pointy object while testing from the other with various size drill bits. I do recall that we have a seven string acoustic customer using a 74 with Schaller locks.


----------



## noodles (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, that really sucks. I've never heard anything negative about a Schaller product ever.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 2, 2006)

So for locking tuners for my 7 with heavy strings should I get Schaller or Sperzal?


----------



## dpm (Feb 2, 2006)

Either one may require drilling out the posts. Schallers are more precise (gear ratio), and imo that makes them better. Sperzel's are good heads too, and easier to configure for 7 string applications as the components can be shuffled around for left or right side operation. I don't know how easy it would be to get hold of a set of 7 Schallers in your part of the world.

noodles, I'm a real fussy prick when it comes to guitar stuff. There's not much I _don't_ find some fault in. It's my job  Schaller still makes great stuff


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll be using a .070 for the low A, so how would I go about getting that drilled? I would have to get someone to do it. Can I mail it to you or someone here and get whoever to drill it? I don't have the equipment to drill metal, and I wouldn't trust myself. Can the Schallers be drilled?


----------



## noodles (Feb 3, 2006)

Drilling the posts (at least on the Spertzels) isn't as hard as you're making it out to be. The great thing about them is you can turn off the the thumbwheel, and drop the entire lock post out of the back of the tuner. After this, a hand drill and a good drill bit will do the job. I've done them myself, and never ran into any problems.

I haven't attempted to drill a Schaller out yet, because I'm not sure how to deal with the locking post (it's spring loaded and the thumbwheel isn't easily removed), and am afraid of fucking it up (they're $8.50 a piece). DPM, maybe you could offer some advice?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 3, 2006)

They're only 8.50 a peice? I thought they were a lot more expensive than that.


----------



## dpm (Feb 3, 2006)

When you drill any of these posts take the drill sizes up gradually. With the Schaller spring loaded pins probably the best method is to drill from one side while holding the pin down from the other with some kind of pointy object. You might want to make it a two person job. You may be able to run the bit straight through, otherwise do one side then flip it over and do the other.


----------



## SGB (Feb 17, 2006)

I had the Schallers on my RG421 but I changed them to the Planet Waves Auto-Trim tuners. I like them WAY better! 18:1 compared to 16:1 also!


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just got my set yesterday for my ESP, I was able to fit a 52 just fine however still trying to get a 64 to fit without drilling the tuner itself. Anyone had any luck?


----------



## darren (Mar 13, 2007)

I use a .060 on my JP7, and it *barely* fits... i think that's about the maximum it'll take without drilling.


----------



## Benzesp (Mar 14, 2007)

Are these a direct replacement for Jackson tuners? I have a COW that I would like to have some lockers on and I dont want to drill holes for Sperzels.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 14, 2007)

Benzesp said:


> Are these a direct replacement for Jackson tuners? I have a COW that I would like to have some lockers on and I dont want to drill holes for Sperzels.



That's what he replaced when he put the Scahllers on. 

The Planet Waves AutoTrims are also direct replacements.


----------



## Benzesp (May 24, 2007)

Sickness! I orderded 14 of them! H307 and the COW gets pimped!


----------



## JPMDan (May 25, 2007)

Got myself a set for my ESP and never looked back,


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 3, 2007)

I just took the closest drill bit I had to the string and ran it through the damn tuner.  Worked fine, I could probably use a 70 on my C7 now.

Direct swap for the Grovers too, BTW.


----------



## henrebotha (Jan 21, 2009)

Could someone explain to me the difference between these two models?
Schaller Electronic | M6 P.-Locking
Schaller Electronic | M6L I.-Locking


----------



## Elysian (Jan 21, 2009)

ones left handed, ones right handed.


----------



## henrebotha (Jan 21, 2009)

I assume that's what the "L" stands for, but I actually mean to refer to the "P." and "I." bits.


----------



## Beta (Jan 27, 2009)

The ones that say P. have pins to keep the tuner from rotating. The ones that say I. use screws.


----------



## Razbo (Jun 25, 2009)

> The Schaller locking knobs are attached pretty much permanently during manufacture. You can get them off but they're damn hard to get back on and are never the same again, so don't try
> These are the best locking heads


Hi, this is the only Google reference I could find regarding replacing Schaller locking knobs. I thought I was clever getting a set quite cheap on ebay because one was missing a knob, and purchasing a replacement knob from another seller.

All purport to be Schaller units and parts. (And they look the same.) Now I am at that "damn hard to get back on" part 

Are there any tricks? I have never had these tuners before, so I don't want to just put the vicegrips to it or anything like that. Does any one have any advice?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 3, 2009)

That "I" and "P" thing was of great help man, now i know which ones to grab for my future custom, i think the Pin one will look somewhat cleaner on a custom headsock


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 26, 2009)

where can i buy an in-line set for my 7-string COW with the reverse headstock?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 30, 2009)

id also know the cheapest place to buy a 7 string set, planning on using them on my two custom 7s.


----------



## george galatis (Dec 9, 2009)

thank god i read that before choose sperzel ;\


----------



## foamy795 (Jun 13, 2010)

I've got schaller locking tuners and i can't get the string off. I loosened the thing on the back of the tuner till it came off but it still won't move. What's the deal?


----------



## 360-logic (Jun 19, 2012)

These are my favorite tuning peg by far, I use them on all of my guitars. They hold the best in my opinion, pair them with a nice nut and you have great tuning stability.


----------



## fireheart82 (Aug 9, 2012)

The Schaller is Beter than the Sperzels. Wider Ratio.! +1.


----------

